# panama city fl party boats...who is best



## baysentp (Mar 10, 2009)

anybody got any got info on PCB party boats.... i been out for years on the swoop in destin and had good fishing...just wanted to know how the boats in PCB measure up


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Well in my limited experience Destin seems to have more Amberjack and Grouper caught, while PCB seems to have more Snapper being caught I think. (based on several trips that I have taken along with pics online that I have seen.) My son is deck hand on the Jubilee in Treasure Island Marina. He is constantly excited by their catches.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Do yourself a favor and call the marinas down there and ask them about boats that do a " walk on trip" usally larger charter boats will do these put together trips for a per person rate and the catch will be well worth the few extra bucks


----------



## baysentp (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks guys... i was wondering if anybody did those walk on/ fill in trips i will check it out


----------

